# [NSFW, 18+] Transformation-Filled Novel-Length Story!



## Amethystine (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey everyone! 

Just a little announcement here for all you readers on the forums. After over 10 years of writing in the furry community, I'm launching a massive story for sale, due to some unfortunate bills.

It's about 140,000 words, but you can get it for the price of a sandwich, ha!

The bulk of it takes place at an orgy, and it's absolutely full of TF, it gets increasingly kinky and odd as it goes on!

Here's my journal with more information!  [NSFW links in journal]


----------

